# Nurburgring Sticker



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

So I did my 4 laps and immediately went to the gift shop and bought some 'ring stickers a I was entitled to do. My question is where do you all put the sticker?


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

I saw a Z4 and a few other BMW's with them on the trunk where the numbers were supposed to be. I don't like stickers on paint but since they are only the outline of the track, it shouldn't to any harm. Thats what I plan on doing when I take redelivery.


----------



## MJKillian (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

mookjohnson said:


> So I did my 4 laps and immediately went to the gift shop and bought some 'ring stickers a I was entitled to do.


Make sure you remove the Nürburgring script, if any, from the sticker.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw a car with it on the driver's door below his mirror -- sort of like how a pilot would leave his callsign below the cockpit, and how in the movies they mark their plane with "kills".


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

MJKillian said:


> View attachment 156129


I'd def do that if i had an "M"


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

I would probably put one on the bottom corner of the rear window, or 1 on each side window in the Kink.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

lensman314 said:


> I would probably put one on the bottom corner of the rear window, or 1 on each side window in the Kink.


Oh, on the back window by the kink (or the back corner of your windshield) are good ideas too - especially if you tint, so it's white on dark. Added bonus: It isn't a sticker on paint!

I will definitely be hitting up the Ring on my next trip!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hammerwerfer said:


> Make sure you remove the Nürburgring script, if any, from the sticker.


Just out of my curiosity, why would you remove the script?


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

lensman314 said:


> just out of my curiosity, why would you remove the script?


+1


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

The shape should not need any explanatory text.


It is also important to align it properly. Check a map for the correct angle.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hammerwerfer said:


> The shape should not need any explanatory text.
> 
> It is also important to align it properly. Check a map for the correct angle.


+1

Stealth baby. The initiated will know what it means. The rest can scratch their heads...


----------



## Mr.EMan (Aug 10, 2008)

lensman314 said:


> Just out of my curiosity, why would you remove the script?


So people think it's Alaska, or simply scratch their head in wonder.

It is, however, useful to orient the track with the name. That generally orients the sticker so that north is up.

Most of the stickers I see in Europe are usually on the bumpers. I like mine next to the license plate. If you really want it to stick out, I guess the trunk lid would work.


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*Bumper sticker*

Actually, on the trunk door.


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

Here where I put mine.


----------



## Porschepusher (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nurburgring sticker*

In addition to removing the text, I also remove the F-1 track, or sudschleife. I didn't drive the sudschleife and so it should not be on my "kill" markings.

Porschepusher


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

Porschepusher said:


> In addition to removing the text, I also remove the F-1 track, or sudschleife. I didn't drive the sudschleife and so it should not be on my "kill" markings.
> 
> Porschepusher


Pics??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Porschepusher said:


> In addition to removing the text, I also remove the F-1 track, or sudschleife. I didn't drive the sudschleife and so it should not be on my "kill" markings.
> 
> Porschepusher


For the record, F-1 track is NOT the old South Loop or "sudschleife"...

And I agree w/ you.... The Lettering Text of "Nurburgring" has to go!! The ring is a secreat fraternal mark and that if you don't know what it is looking at the track, then it really doesn't concern you anyways...


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Damnit, I bought the wrong kind of sticker!


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

slubu said:


> Damnit, I bought the wrong kind of sticker!


Me too.


----------

